# play video synched to other pc's?



## Rita G. (Jun 2, 2007)

have 5 pc's on wired home network (windows 10 w/file sharing enabled) and would like to simultaneously play a video (youtube) over other pc's on network. is this possible?


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

won't run at exactly at the same time and you may have internet bandwidth issues


----------

